# Flat share in Hangzhou



## Nataliemosdell (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello
I will be moving to Hangzhou in September and I have to start thinking about finding a place. I don't want to live alone. What is the easiest way to find a flat share in Hangzhou?


----------

